# Need to get a couple of fog machines



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hey forum geniuses! I have read the old threads on fog machines. I buy a couple of fog machines every year and either they stop working, or the output is terrible. A couple of years ago I purchased two Mister Kool machines that were absolute crap. Then last year I bought three of the cheap Target ones that had the chiller built in. Here's the deal. My husband built me two great fog chillers following the instructions on the Gotfog.com website, using coolers, a wire formed channel in the bottom and the fog machine sits on top. I just don't think I have ever bought foggers with enough power to fill the coolers. I know some people like the Chauvet foggers, then others hate them and American DJ has some too. HELP! I need a dependable fogger that will last the night and maybe even work for more than one year....gasp! Shriek! I really need one for my graveyard and one for the front of the house, and maybe if I can get the 'el cheapos working for a bit I will use them on the sides of the house. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Chuck

I am a fan of Chauvet. I use a hurricane 1300 to lay down some serious fog through a trash can chiller and I use a hurricane 900 through the same kind of chiller your husband built. I bought both units last year and they ran great. I actually just fired them up today and had no issues.


----------



## easycraig

I agree with Chuck.... the Chauvet foggers seem to hold up real well. I have had a 1050 for 3-4 years with no real issues... I am planning on buying a 1300 on ebay for $137/shipped... that comes with a 2 year warranty. ec


----------



## Fester

Another vote for the 1300. This is the third year now for this fogger. It blows away the 1250 that I have (wish I had that money to do over again  )


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Thanks for the input. It looks like a couple of Chauvet 1300's it is! I was wobbling between just 1000 watt or 1200 of 1300, but I am going to follow the advice of the experts. I will just be thrilled to have one work for the whole night! :laugheton:


----------



## Chuck

Be careful, The 1300 might be too much for the fog chiller you have. It outputs 25,000 cfm. If you are using the chiller plans from gotfog it will over run the chiller. I know from experience. That is why I bought the 900.


----------



## CoolDJTV

I like chauvet maybe a 1300 or 700 watt


----------



## Pumpkin5

Chuck said:


> Be careful, The 1300 might be too much for the fog chiller you have. It outputs 25,000 cfm. If you are using the chiller plans from gotfog it will over run the chiller. I know from experience. That is why I bought the 900.


:jol:HHhhmmmm...I will take a photo next week of my chillers and post a picture so you can see what you think. It is a standard size cooler and there are holes drilled on either end and a round wire tube from hole to hole so that when you fill the cooler up, only the wire tube is free of ice. Maybe I should go with a Chauvet 900, I just want something reliable. :jol:


----------



## easycraig

true... i would think a 700 or 1100 would be plenty.... my 1050 fills my trash can chiller easily.....


----------



## Chuck

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:HHhhmmmm...I will take a photo next week of my chillers and post a picture so you can see what you think. It is a standard size cooler and there are holes drilled on either end and a round wire tube from hole to hole so that when you fill the cooler up, only the wire tube is free of ice. Maybe I should go with a Chauvet 900, I just want something reliable. :jol:


I have the same chiller. Although, I made mine in a vortex style, but they are pretty much the same. I will make a video of both the 1300 and 900 going through it. You can base your decision on that. I'll see if I can make the video for you tomorrow night. Cool?

Oh and a correction to my previous post. THe 1300 outputs at 20,000 cfm. The 900 outputs at 4,000.


----------



## Lunatic

The first 2 foggers I bought were 700 watt FX machines from the Spirit Halloween store and they have worked perfectly for about 5 years now. I also bought a Martin 800 watter and that is my Cadillac. I push them through 60 quart Igloo cube chillers that I made back in 2006. The ice lasts all night long.


----------



## charlie

I have a chauvet F1700 and it is a BEAST. I've had it for about 4 years and it works just as well as the day that I bought it. I also have an American DJ fog hog and it worked reliably for 13 years before I had my first problem with it. I still use it every year. 

On the other hand, I have a box full of store bought no-name fog machines that don't work. Invest in a good quality machine on the front end, and you'll be happy that you did. I would also recommend using a quality fluid, something that is often overlooked. More expensive fluids hang longer and are better for your machine - so in the long run you use less to get the same effect. I swear by Rosco, it is unbelievable.

charlie


----------



## Chuck

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:HHhhmmmm...I will take a photo next week of my chillers and post a picture so you can see what you think. It is a standard size cooler and there are holes drilled on either end and a round wire tube from hole to hole so that when you fill the cooler up, only the wire tube is free of ice. Maybe I should go with a Chauvet 900, I just want something reliable. :jol:


Here is the video that I promised. As you can see the 1300 outputs A LOT more than the 900. It is hard to see in the video, but the 1300 does not cool as much as the 900 and therefore doesn't hug the ground as well. But the 1300 is a beast, and quickly filled my garage. So if you want a massive amount of fog, then that is the one for you. Just do short 10 second bursts.

I didn't have it on in this video, but if you put a trash bag on chiller output, it will help hug the ground better.


----------



## easycraig

looks good! you can tell its a beast............ i just bought a 1300 myself (two nights ago on ebay) - it should be here next week. I am planning on pumping it through my trash can chiller...


----------



## MorbidMariah

I'm having the fog machine debate with myself as well. I had a Chavet and a Mr Kool. Both crapped out on me after 1 night of use. I don't know why, but I seem to kill fog machines. I'm debating buying one this year, but I don't have the $$$ to blow on a really nice one...so I'm wondering if I should just skip it. :/


----------



## Lunatic

MorbidMariah said:


> I'm having the fog machine debate with myself as well. I had a Chavet and a Mr Kool. Both crapped out on me after 1 night of use. I don't know why, but I seem to kill fog machines. I'm debating buying one this year, but I don't have the $$$ to blow on a really nice one...so I'm wondering if I should just skip it. :/


MM, the cheapo 700 watters that I bought 6 years ago still work fine and they were only 25 bucks a piece at spirit. Before storing them I put the siphen hose into a cup of straight distilled water for 30 seconds then pull out the tube until it runs dry. It may not be the best way but they still work.

A 400 watter may be too small if your chilling but I know people in the past had good success. Keep in mind that too much of a good thing(fog) can be worse. I like having my foggers cycle so it keeps it interesting.


----------



## Rex Stevens

I rent two fog machines, strobe light, led lights, and a laser light from a DJ entertainment company everything around 120.00 everything works great


----------



## -ND4SPD-

I'm in the same boat with my FX/ Spirit foggers. Every year I have to buy a new fogger. Seems like I can only get 1-2 nights (1-2 seasons) out of these damn things. I've keeps fluid in them when storing, I've tried cleaning them out with vinegar water & storing them dry. Hasn't mattered, they die & I'm always left scrambling days before Halloween to come up with a replacement.


----------



## CoolDJTV

Chauvet is your best bet you can get a good 700WATT super mini fogger for about the same cost as those cheap target ones!
Go with Chauvet!


----------



## CoolDJTV

-ND4SPD- said:


> I'm in the same boat with my FX/ Spirit foggers. Every year I have to buy a new fogger. Seems like I can only get 1-2 nights (1-2 seasons) out of these damn things. I've keeps fluid in them when storing, I've tried cleaning them out with vinegar water & storing them dry. Hasn't mattered, they die & I'm always left scrambling days before Halloween to come up with a replacement.


My cheap Target foggers have lasted for 3-4 years!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have a 700 watt fogger we bought at Spencer's (who owns the Spirit stores) about five years ago and it's still goong strong (knock on wooden coffin). We use it one night a year (Halloween, of course) and Spooky1 runs tap water through it at the end of the evening before storing it dry.


----------



## aquariumreef

I also have a cheapo generic one that's lasted me 5 years now. Barely works, but it has survived.


----------



## beelce

My cheapos have never given my any problems, just drain them at the end of my haunt and store them in a plastic tote.....All good...knock on wood as Roxy said.........

My Chauvet 1200 is an awesome machine, but sometimes it can be too strong for my haunt ....


----------



## dommyboy

Yup...another Chauvet H1300 here, got a great price on ebay. Highly recommended. Never an issue and tons of output


----------

